

Is Transactional Programming Actually Easier? - goalieca
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4070

======
signa11
the most interesting aspect of the article (to me at least) was the
discrepancy about the _perceived_ ease of locks and the _actual_ rate of error
while using them.

wonder if something similar would / could be observed while using message-
passing (a la go / erlang) vs implicit or explicit locking...

